# Low AMH/Early Menopause-Hope when it seems hopeless!



## ITRYTOBENICE

Hi,
I have always been a lurker rather than a poster as posting is not really my thing but I thought I may be able to give someone some hope. 
Sorry this may be an essay!
We have been trying for a baby since the beginning of 2010 and it wasnt happening. Im 42 nearly 43. Cycles had become irregular 17-36 days.
Eventually I was referred to a consultant in april this year who took bloods to check my AMH levels. 
I was also referred for a hysterosalpingogram.
I went for the HSG but having read the pamphlet they gave me beforehand I was mildly concerned that I may be sensitive to the dye used(had a very very mild skin reaction 16 years previously). I ummed and ahhed as to whether I needed to mention it and decided I should. They were very concerned and wouldnt do the test.
Two weeks later I went back to the consultant who was so kind and gently broke the news to me that my AMH was 0.6%, too low to go on Clomid and chances of IVF or any sort of success being extremely low.
I cried and came home.
No AF showed but I didnt get excited as Ive had a 36 day cycle before. Didnt test as a BFN really would have seemed like the end. I waited until I was two weeks late. Tested and BFP!!.:cloud9:
The really freaky thing is that had I had the HSG I couldnt have tried to conceive that cycle and would have missed The One Good One!.
Also when the consultant was telling me I had almost no chance I was already pregnant.
Im under no illusion about my chances of MC(been there before) but the first miracle has happened.
So.....................when they tell you 'No Chance' please dont give up. It only takes one good egg.
Take care and good luck to everyone:hugs:
xx


----------



## cebethel

No hopelessness here :thumbup:


----------



## MrsRH

lovely story! all the very best of luck & happiness

:hugs:
x


----------



## Miss_C

wow thank you for sharing - please keep us updated - if not we'll just stalk you!!!

stick sticky vibes being sent your way


----------



## ITRYTOBENICE

Thankyou so much for your kind words.:hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

That really does give me some hope. I'm 42, have ds(17) and ds(4). Had mc in january. AMH 5.53. told very little hope, go for IVF. Did ivf, 5 great embryos. 3 transferred, none stuck :cry: One snowbaby left sitting in freezer. My dh has always had doubts about fertility treatment. He thinks we've done it before, we can do it again. But I was scared and felt a time pressure upon me. Am trying to chill out a bit now and see if it happens naturally. Thanks for sharing and good luck xx


----------



## ITRYTOBENICE

Update as requested!
Went for my scan at 11+1ish and all is well!. Only oddity was being put forward to 13 weeks which I cant quite believe due to my LMP date. 
Best wishes to everyone still TTC :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Great news! I was told it would be impossible for me to get pregnant and stay pregnant because I going toward menopause. I was only producing one to two eggs too. You really give everyone hope... Glad all is well with your little one...!!Congrats!!


----------



## ITRYTOBENICE

Thankyou Garnet for your lovely message.:hugs:


----------



## ITRYTOBENICE

Oh,one thing I meant to add. I was questioning the doctor as to how I could be so out with my dates and he said that when you are heading towards menopause you can ovulate at really odd times and waiting for the 'normal' time to ovulate may mean that you miss it that cycle. 
I must have conceived right at the end of my period if their dating scan is correct. Hope that helps someone!


----------



## babyforus

How wonderful!!! Congratulations:happydance::happydance:


----------



## angifi

Fantastic to hear such good news!Congratulations.


----------



## Garnet

ITRYTOBENICE said:


> Oh,one thing I meant to add. I was questioning the doctor as to how I could be so out with my dates and he said that when you are heading towards menopause you can ovulate at really odd times and waiting for the 'normal' time to ovulate may mean that you miss it that cycle.
> I must have conceived right at the end of my period if their dating scan is correct. Hope that helps someone!

I was wondering about this. Last cycle I must of ovulated on day 13th and we BD after that date when I thought I was going to ovulated. No wonder I didn't get pregnant. I'm using my ovulation kit this time to catch the egg. Thanks for your advice...:flower:


----------



## LiSa2010

Congrats!! your story gives me hope!!! I was also diagnosed with low AMH. 
Ive just gone through my first cycle taking fertility meds and am now in the TWW....


----------



## cco

great news. best wishes to you :)


----------



## sukisam

Congratulations! thanks for giving us hope :hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danni2kids

I came across this post by accident and decided i had to register and reply. I am 30 years old and have always known i would go through menopause early due to chemotherapy when i was 16. I have always had my hormones monitered and at the age of of 26 my AMH was 0.3 i was devastated we were booked into see the FS on the 10th of June 2008, on the 10th of May 2008 2 weeks before our wedding, i found out i was pregnant with our now 2.5 year old!!! After trying for only 2 months!!! Nine months after that i found out i was pregnant again (after one cycle), we welcolmed our second son into the world!!

We are now trying again please cross your fingers for us!!
Miracles really do happen.
xxx


----------



## ITRYTOBENICE

Thats fantastic Danni2kids. Im not sure how much we should believe the test results from our experiences!.
Good luck with number 3.


----------



## michelle68148

So glad I read this thread, I just turned 43, had my tubes reversed in apr/2011. ttc since then, thnking about going for an hsg to make sure my tubes are open....Its good to hear that there is still hope


----------



## ITRYTOBENICE

Another update!.
20 week scan was perfect.Think baby may be a girl but tech wasnt 100% sure as s/he wasnt cooperating!
I hope no one minds me updating as I know this maybe should be in other sections of the forum but I keep seeing posts from people with low AMH and I want them to know to keep trying!. Best wishes to everyone:hugs:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Wow congratulations!:flower:

Were you taking any supplements before your bfp?

your story and others make me wonder how much AMH can fluctuate...


----------



## lexus15

Fantastic news, congratulations. You give me & others hope that we too will get our BFP's.


----------



## mummymurray74

whats amh????


----------



## mummymurray74

what Is AMH? sorry! xx


----------



## Miss_C

mummymurray74 said:


> what Is AMH? sorry! xx



The AMH is a hormone produced by the granulosa cells of the early developing antral follicles. These are the immature eggs that wake up from their dormant state and develop into mature eggs. As a woman runs out of eggs, the number of these small antral follicles decline in number and as a result the serum Anti-Mullerian hormone falls. This is why serum Anti-Mullerian hormone testing is a good estimate of residual egg number.


----------

